# CORELINE-"21" (Seeking Players).



## marcoasalazarm (Oct 29, 2007)

SETTING INFORMATION: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=161399&page=1

In the post-apocalyptic, Post-Vanishing place called Coreline, there are many Factions. Many light, many dark. Many with both sides, that will do whatever it takes to keep the (quite) fragile peace. A good deal of them quite powerful.

And the Heroes are in for a crash course with one of these 'dark sides'. And the darkness it fights.

*CORELINE: 21.* ​  

*INSPIRATION:* 24, The X-Files, Enemy of the State (movie), Resident Evil, Half-Life, 28 Days Later, Invasion of the Body Snatchers, The Puppet Masters (Robert Heinlein book and movie).

*BOOKS: * D20 Modern Rulebook, D20 Future, D20 Modern Weapons Locker, D20 Future Gear, Coreline thread rules. Anything else on a case-by-case basis.

*CHARACTERS:* 36 point-buy. 5th level. Full HP, AP from last level only.

*RACES: * All available (detailed character backstories are encouraged).


----------

